# Phrag. kovachii hybrids



## papheteer (Feb 8, 2008)

Are the hybrids between kovachii and sequential bloomers, like Haley Decker and Suzane Decker, inherit the sequential blooming trait? If they do, do they produce the same number of flowers as their sequential blooming parent?


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 8, 2008)

We are only on a first blooming on many of the crosses. So far I have not seen more than 2 flowers, blooming sequentially on the 4 hybrids that are being sold by Piping Rock. Time will tell.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2008)

According to Glen it takes several years for a phrag to fully mature.
Patience, time will tell as Ron indicated.


----------



## Heather (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmm, Glen told me that only one has had four flowers but I am not remembering which one he said it, was at the moment. If I think of it tomorrow I will find out. I want to say it was an Alfred Manrique, but I'm not certain. 

One or two are the norm right now.


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 9, 2008)

I've only bloomed one, but it had two flowers and no desire to throw a third. I'll reserve judgment until the next blooming, but I suspect they are never going to carry a lot of flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2008)

Sometimes size matters not quantity! :evil:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 10, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Sometimes size matters not quantity! :evil:



Eric!!!!:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 10, 2008)

Yep - Ramon - That's our boy Eric! :rollhappy::rollhappy:
What would this forum be like without him?! Look at how much we oke: at his photography skills!


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 10, 2008)

there are always future generations to breed more floriferousness (sp?) into the progeny


----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2008)

It was the Alfredo Manrique that had 4 flowers. If anyone has Glen Decker's most recent catalog it is pictured on the cover in the lower left hand corner.


----------



## John D. (Feb 10, 2008)

In his presentation at the WOC Phragmipedium kovachii: Beyond the Discovery, Alfredo Manrique said that with good culture (see Glen Deckers website) that the larger plants and the divisions are getting three blooms per spike. He said this is why they are able to make so many hybrids so fast. I didn't think to ask about timing (sequential??).


----------



## isaias m rolando (Mar 11, 2008)

And Do Not Forget In The Habitat There Are Plants With 5-7 Flowers Seats Single Stems. Reports On Branching Kovachii?? Yes, Also There Are Some Branching Stems For Varieties Of Pk...


----------



## Hien (Mar 11, 2008)

isaias m rolando said:


> And Do Not Forget In The Habitat There Are Plants With 5-7 Flowers Seats Single Stems. Reports On Branching Kovachii?? Yes, Also There Are Some Branching Stems For Varieties Of Pk...



Too bad, with the limitation of 5 plants quota for the 3 breeders who got the permits ( Did'nt they apply to collect another sets)
They don't have the branching material to make the hybrids that have this tendency?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 11, 2008)

hopefully, with further breeding we will see sequential bloomers and flower count go up, as well as a longer blooming season. The one's that I have seen of the hybrids that have had more than one flower, the flowers open sequentially and not at the same time. 

It is my understanding that Alfredo has gotten the kovachii culture down to point that he has been able to get the plants to spike even in the heat of Lima's summer.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Mar 11, 2008)

Correct Ron

It Is Now Our Hot Summer And Pks Are Just Starting To Bloom. PÍcs? Ok, Next Week.

Hien

Permit N° 4 Of Mr Manrique Collected One Plant With 5 Flower Seats Stem And One Branching Stem Variety...

It Is Now Just A Matter Of Time...lets Wait.


----------



## TutoPeru (Mar 11, 2008)

I was at Alfredo Manrique's nursery in Lima two weeks ago and all his PK are in spike with fuzzy buds. Hopefully Isaias is going to take some pictures for us.


----------



## Hien (Mar 11, 2008)

isaias m rolando said:


> Correct Ron
> 
> It Is Now Our Hot Summer And Pks Are Just Starting To Bloom. PÍcs? Ok, Next Week.
> 
> ...



I am happy to hear that Mr. Manrique get a plant with branching habit to make hybrids from.
This time, did he wait for them to flower in the habitat in order to chose the plants with the flowers that he like best?


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 11, 2008)

Isaias, did you go on the last collecting hike? Alfredo had invited me but I wasn't able to make it and I think I am still emotionally recovering from my last drive over the Andes.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2008)

Who was driving? :evil:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 11, 2008)

It was more the roads than the driver...Actually, Alfredo did most of the driving, I did most of the praying :rollhappy:


----------



## isaias m rolando (Mar 12, 2008)

It is good to hear people still pray...specially if you are in a car, Alfredo is driving and the Andes roads...big trouble...

I have participated directly in legal collecting trips of permit Nº 1 ( the one with Harold K. published in the O. Digest ) and permit Nº 4, as photographer and hired a camera boy for digital video.
Hien, I do not understand your question. Can you please be more clear?


----------



## Hien (Mar 12, 2008)

isaias m rolando said:


> It is good to hear people still pray...specially if you are in a car, Alfredo is driving and the Andes roads...big trouble...
> 
> I have participated directly in legal collecting trips of permit Nº 1 ( the one with Harold K. published in the O. Digest ) and permit Nº 4, as photographer and hired a camera boy for digital video.
> Hien, I do not understand your question. Can you please be more clear?



I wonder if Mr Manrique has the opportunity to pick the plants at their blooming peak (permit no.4) in order to select the plants with the flowers he likes best?


----------



## isaias m rolando (Mar 12, 2008)

Hien,
The answer is yes. He did so since permit Nº 1. With Nº 4 did the same. If the plant was not in bloom, according to the stem (already dry) depending on flower seats number or if branched stem.
Is this answering your question?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> It was more the roads than the driver...Actually, Alfredo did most of the driving, I did most of the praying :rollhappy:


Praying for kovachii !


----------



## Hien (Mar 12, 2008)

isaias m rolando said:


> Hien,
> The answer is yes. He did so since permit Nº 1. With Nº 4 did the same. If the plant was not in bloom, according to the stem (already dry) depending on flower seats number or if branched stem.
> Is this answering your question?



Yes. it answers my question


----------

